# Lurking outside of my apartment



## Naveed83 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok I figured this would fit best here since people have their back yard photos in this section and these are taken in what is technically my "backyard". I really don't know the identities of any of these guys, so if you can let me know what any of them are that would rock.

Ok this one I do believe is a funnel weaver because thats the type of web I found it near. 










These bottom two are of the same one, just different angles.










Just taken tonight:
A harvestman hanging out on the wall.





Sorry for the blurriness in this one, my camera can only go so small.






I'm hoping to get some pics of some of my area's bigger arachnids, not to mention catch one or two. I know there are some large funnel weavers and hobos around here. Btw these are all in Oregon. Oh, and sorry for not using the scientific names for the couple I do know, because I haven't learned them yet.


----------

